# "Remove Headress"



## Cowboy_7 (20 Apr 2004)

Where and why was remove headress invented


----------



## willy (20 Apr 2004)

For use at funerals, rememberance day ceremonies, or any other time when it is considered a mark of respect to remove one‘s hat.  It wasn‘t really intended for use with berets, which is why it seems like a dumb movement.  Back in the day, wedge or forage caps were more common headdress, and it would work fine with such chapeaus.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (20 Apr 2004)

the drill movement?  I know its used for ceremonies, as well as moments of silence or memorial to fallen comrades.  There are other situations as well, which an expert will be able to clarify.


----------



## Cowboy_7 (20 Apr 2004)

were can i find an expert


----------



## chk2fung (20 Apr 2004)

In my expereience, the drill movement for replacing headdress with a beret, looks quite disastrous as the beret does not exacatlly hold the most solid shape.  and given the time constratint, it does take a professional to replace their beret and have it look good.


----------



## combat_medic (20 Apr 2004)

Cowboy: why don‘t you tell us exactly what you want to know, and one of us can probably give you the answer. Your question is pretty cryptic.


----------



## Cowboy_7 (20 Apr 2004)

I want to know how the remove headress started its for a cadet project


----------



## willy (20 Apr 2004)

Get yourself a copy of this book: A-AD-201-000/AG-000 - Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial.  Ask at your cadet corps, there will probably be a copy there, or someone that knows how to get one.  Look up remove headdress in that book.  If there‘s an official explaination, it‘ll be in there.


----------



## Cowboy_7 (20 Apr 2004)

thanks willy will do


----------



## combat_medic (20 Apr 2004)

The movement wasn‘t "invented". The drill movement comes from the long standing and archaic tradition of removing a head covering as a sign of respect. Whoever originally wrote the drill manual adapted the motion of respect to become a proper drill movement, and the head people who write CFAOs were the ones who determined the times and places for which this movement should be executed.


----------



## Cowboy_7 (20 Apr 2004)

Combat_medic thats exactly what i was trying to find thaks a whole bunch


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Apr 2004)

The movement is also done for church services; these are sometimes conducted with the troops standing on the parade square.  Perhaps a better word would be "drumhead" service, as often in this case, the drums are piled to make an altar.  I‘ve seen this done during the Presentation of Queen‘s Colour for our unit in 1990, when the new Colour was consecrated with the troops on parade, drums piled and regiment standing hatless.  We also do it for our annual Walcheren Causeway commemoration parade, where the padre conducts a service with the troops on parade.

The headdress is also removed to give three cheers, commonly done on Change of Command parades.

Here‘s a trivia question - when giving three cheers, what is an extra cheer called?


----------



## portcullisguy (21 Apr 2004)

I wish they taught more of this stuff on BMQ.

I‘ll add this to the list of "things they didn‘t teach me on BMQ" along with...

... left/right turn on the march
... fix/remove bayonets
... reverse arms
... slow march
... the list goes on!

I looked pretty stupid the other day as a 2nd year private completely bullocksing the turn on the march, as we practiced drill for our upcoming church parade!


----------



## meni0n (21 Apr 2004)

Turns on the march are the worst and are never really practiced. I remember the time we were shown for the first time how to reverse arms were 5 minutes before we paraded thru town on Rememberance day. Very fun trying to get it right without any practice.


----------



## willy (21 Apr 2004)

I think that nowadays there is less drill than there used to be on basic training.  However, even when I did my basic (way back when it was called GMT- listen to me, sounding like an old fart!) we didn‘t learn every drill movement that there is.  You can‘t.  There are hundreds of them.  There are all kinds of things that you have to learn at your unit, and that‘s just the way it is.


----------



## clasper (22 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by willy:
> [qb] listen to me, sounding like an old fart![/qb]


So what does that make the guy who taught you turns on the march?   
Crap- where did I put my prune juice?

As for teaching all sorts of cool drill movements on GMT (or BMQ), sometimes it‘s difficult enough just getting all of the recruits moving in the same direction at the same time.  Trying to get them to do it while fixing bayonets seems like playing with fire.   

And I found it easier to teach turns on the march at the slow march, rather than at speed.  Gives the students more time to concentrate on what they‘re doing, and more time to pick up errors.  Once they‘ve got the movement down, speeding it up shouldn‘t be too much of a challenge.


----------



## willy (22 Apr 2004)

You‘re old man.  Deal with it.    

Lol sorry dude.


----------



## 48Highlander (22 Apr 2004)

Portcullisguy, any time you want some remideal drill, you just let me know


----------



## portcullisguy (25 Apr 2004)

Thanks, 48Highlander!    

I have a feeling we‘ll get plenty of chances leading up to the church parade, anyway.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Apr 2004)

nope, this weekend is an ex, and all that is left is the friday before church parade, and that night is the regimental ball, which may or may not still be happening


----------

